# MV Athena



## philcollyer

Hello everyone. I have just booked my first cruise, its on the Athena around the West Indies in March 07. I just wondered if anyone has any gossip/news/feedback good or bad, about the ship, so I know what to expect!
Thanks,
Phil.


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Phil,

Enjoy yourself, here some links:

http://www.classicintcruises.co.uk/fleet.asp

http://holidays.scotsman.com/specific_holiday.cfm?holiday_id=1563

http://www.travelscope.co.uk/Welcome_to_the_Athena.html


----------



## philcollyer

Ruud,
Thank you, I am surfing away madly!
Phil


----------



## R58484956

Phil go to http://www.cruiselineforums.com/forum, the site has exactly the same setup as this site. plenty of info on site.
Also http://www.cybercruises.com/cruiseurl.htm that has links to hundreds of web sites for cruises.


----------



## Bob S

There's a thread for the *ATHENA* with a lot of info. She's had quite a busy life assuming this is the same ship of course.

Enjoy your cruise.


----------



## philcollyer

Thank you all.
Bob, pardon my ignorance, but I don't seem to be able to find the thread you refer to. When I put 'Athena' into the search it just points me here. Am I being dull?
Phil.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Phil, type in Athena and you will get two postings. The second one is what you are after.

Further on the Gallery there is another posting.
Go to the Gallery and halfway that page there is another search option. Type Athena ....bingo

Jan


----------



## Pompeyfan

Phil, Athena is the same company as Arion. I met some passengers from her in Bergen when on Oriana and they spoke very highly of her. So if the service on Athena is as good, you will have no problem. Princess Danae and Funchal are also with this company and all have good write up's. All are small, but very friendly so I am told as is most small ships. You will have a great time.


----------



## philcollyer

Thanks everyone. Very useful and encouraging stuff.
I'll let you know if it turns out any different!


----------

